# Large air reservoir



## bswartzwelder (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a large air reservoir. It is probably on the order of 140 to 160 gallons and is taking up room in the back of my garage. I know the pressure rating is pretty low, like somewhere around 100 psi. I don't have any pictures or measurements just now since it is hard to get to. It could be cut up and made into a ball mill. If anyone is interested, I live in Southern Maryland. I can cut it into pieces if you don't want the entire thing. I will not ship it, you must pick it up. I will try to get some pics or measurements this weekend, weather permitting. If no one wants it or a part of it, it will eventually go to a scrap yard. Hate to do that if anyone can get any use out of it.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2012)

In my opinion, it won't make a good ball mill. The walls are most likley too thin. 

Harold


----------

